# Not a Bad Day on East River



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Day started out very slow and hot. Started at about 6:00 A.M. and didn't get the first bite until 6:45 and that was a Bream (checkout the photo). Current was flowing pretty good and I could see plenty of Bass in the water but they wouldn't bite too much that I threw at em. Caught a few on SK Ocho (crap bait, tears after each catch). Caught a few on different color Zoom Trick Worms. Caught a few on SK Zero. I saw Bass and Bream popping on bugs and small minnows on top of the water and they stop hitting all my other baits, so I switched to a SK Super Finesse Worm (it floats weightless). I ripped it through the water making it pop a bit, and it was on. I caught 10 Bass on one of these worms alone. Good day in all, caught 16 total--not many of them over 14 inches, but it was fun to see em come out the water to get the finesse worm on top. 

KsB


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

good report. Nice job figuring em out. Good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

good report, I may hit it tomorrow or one of the other rivers. Is zat you KV?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

In the flesh AP.

KsB


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

a fresh water report!! Good job man keep em coming


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out today. Not at all the day you had. Got two bass early and then couldn't get on any. Went to GPB for awhile and had a really good day with fat specks. Many keepers. Came back in, stopped at one of the creeks, nothing. Got back into the East and caught a bass on a Trick Worm. Broke the spinning rod on a snag. Quit. It was hot. Did I mention it was hot?


----------

